# Fins braid



## diodog9907 (May 12, 2014)

Hey fellow fishers 

So I just went to bcf and got 300yards of 4lb fins braid at the local bcf on sale for $56 but the thing is, being 300 yards long when I hold the spool up to the light there's only about a cm of line on the spool! Is this how it should be being 4lb and all, or could someone have stolen some line?

Regards

Dior


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey mate.

4lb line is very thin, what size spool are you filling? I would not suggest filling a spool bigger than 1000-2500 with that capacity of braid.

What rod & reel are you running it might be too heavy, I like a 1000 size shimano on a 1-3kg rod with that sort of braid.


----------



## diodog9907 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the tips guys 

See you on the water, hopefully


----------

